# Isis or cambridge research anavar 50s?



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

So i can get hold of both isis and cambridge research anavar both 50mg tabs.

The isis is blue tabs in a glass jar which iv heard are the legit ones as theres been rumors of fakes

and cambridge research gets good reviews on here

only difference is the price isis been cheaper

So what are peoples opinions on and which would you choose?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

personally i dont rate isis products but i know alot of people who do so id go that way


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd dodge the CR var, been on it 2 weeks today, pumps are ok, not much vascularity or strength increase from it though, sadly. Wasted money on two tubs, told all my gym mates that I think it's crap, now I can't even give it away :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't touch the isis the var is all winny (yes the legit ones with no score on the pill in the glass jar aswell as the fake ones) I had them tested on wedinos. Isis are ****ing dog ****e


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

ISIS blues are 100% fake buddy. They contain winny, not var. Of the two go with the CR Anavar 50's as they have been tested as legit as far as I know.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Triumph gtg


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good results from CR imo


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> So i can get hold of both isis and cambridge research anavar both 50mg tabs.
> 
> The isis is blue tabs in a glass jar which iv heard are the legit ones as theres been rumors of fakes
> 
> ...


If your isis are blue they are either winny or bunk, I'd go cambridge.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I'd dodge the CR var, been on it 2 weeks today, pumps are ok, not much vascularity or strength increase from it though, sadly. Wasted money on two tubs, told all my gym mates that I think it's crap, now I can't even give it away :lol:


Have you run var before? I didn't think you start noticing till week 3-4.

I'm on d hacks day 21 and just started feeling stronger last couple of days


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Abc987 said:


> Have you run var before? I didn't think you start noticing till week 3-4.
> 
> I'm on d hacks day 21 and just started feeling stronger last couple of days


Used Pharma, Triumph, BD, and now CR. Usually start noticing vascularity within a week and strength shortly after.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

CR came back good on wedinos, may try it next time

http://www.wedinos.org/db/samples/search

W001626

W001608

W001675


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Currently doing a var only cycle using Infiniti Anavar 50s and find them to be really good!

Bench up; pumps are immense and vascularity is scary.

But i havnt cycled for over a year so respoding well from just var.

I sent a few tabs to get tested on wedinos before using them as fcuk that did i want to be using winnie thinking its var.

But test results came back as them being var. So all good!

Sample: W001521

Only downside is the dye on tabs does make your fingers blue lol.


----------

